# Anybody know the part# for the new Cruze Redline wheels?



## Lukenessmonster (Jul 3, 2017)

I was wondering if anybody on here knew the part# for these new wheels or if you wanted to share your vin# so I could call my dealer and have him look it up and find the wheels. Anybody who can help me out would be great!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@EricSmit - He may know.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll get that info for you first thing monday, but you'll probably pay 2 grand for the wheels.


----------



## Lukenessmonster (Jul 3, 2017)

I found out that the wheels won't be available until like late September/October and I'm sure hey won't be cheap


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You should introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

